# Bachtrack.com



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Overall idea of this bachtrack.com database is great. I really would like to know all these stats they are producing. There is only one small issue with it. They are only publishing bits and pieces of it. Why so? It makes me mad as ..


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mad as an angry bee?


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

hpowders said:


> Mad as an angry bee?


Yep, you got it


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I am still continueing my monologue . I sent request of data to this web site. Here is their answer:

As I hope you will have understood from the articles we write around the statistics, these are taken from the events input on the Bachtrack during the calendar year. We select how many positions of any category we wish to make public based on the number of entrants in a category. If there are too many contemporary composers with say 20 or less performances, clustered around one number, we consider releasing this information with the order is unhelpful. We therefore choose not to do so, nor to make this information available. Our database is still growing and it may be that in the future it will be possible to purchase back data from us.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

And some data they are publishing : http://bachtrack.com/top-ten-statistics-classical-music-2014

I want more


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, thanks for this, ive just discovered Bachtrack!


----------

